# a



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pull up on the black handle and the screen will slide up a little so you can then push out the bottom and remove it. The top is probably got some dirt in it and is tight, so after pulling a little on the black handle, it may be helpful to use a screwdriver near the corners to lever the screen up. Don't rest the screwdriver on anything delicate when you use it as a lever.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

At one time there was two of those plastic tabs to pull up on. One broke off as they all will at some time.
SPS has the right idea.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Some of my window screens have both tabs, some don't. Those plastic tabs get brittle over time. Even with both tabs intact, I find it easier to remove the screen by placing my fingers up against the top of the Aluminum screen frame and pushing up. 

If that's a double hush sash window, both sashes have to be swung out. Once you partially push up the screen frame, you can pull it out completely from the top.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Call a local glass shop. They usually have the parts and pieces to remake standard screens.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

is it a full or 1/2 screen? most 1/2 screens push to the side to remove

ah too late..already did it i see..


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> is it a full or 1/2 screen? most 1/2 screens push to the side to remove
> 
> ah too late..already did it i see..


tom, it's a full screen. buy no-see-ums screen by new york at menards. i thought it would be too dark with the tighter mesh, but it's almost clear.


----------

